# Provide 32" wide doors to all interior accessible rooms



## Remington (May 4, 2018)

Provide 32" wide doors to all interior accessible rooms within a dwelling unit. (LARC Section R311.2, LABC Section 6304.1)

The Los Angeles city code requires a 32" wide door as stated above.  

Are walk-in closets considered an interior accessible room?  Why I ask is because I want to install a 24" wide door.


----------



## north star (May 5, 2018)

*@ ! @*




> *"Are walk-in closets considered an interior accessible room?"*


According the LARC, what is the definition of an "interior accessible room"
versus a "closet" ?.....Some closets, while small in size, can still be "walked
in to".

*@ ! @*


----------



## khsmith55 (May 5, 2018)

Just going from memory and not familiar with LARC but.......... I believe the FHA requires a 32" ("nominal") door into a _walk-in closets_ along with other WIC requirements.
Ken


----------



## ADAguy (May 7, 2018)

You "want to" use 24" why?


----------



## mark handler (May 7, 2018)

All doors you walk through, in LA, shall be 32 inch minimum.


----------

